# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Adobe DTM Switch 1.0 - Google Chrome Problem

## MATANSH

Expanding Adobe DTM Switch 1.0 in Google Chrome and Internet Explorer, as well as all advertising, expansion is not deleted.

Is very disturbing!

Thanks a lot...

----------


## mike 1

Hello!

Close all running programs and *temporarily* turn off your antivirus, firewall and other defending programs.

Run script in AVZ (File – Custom scripts):



```
begin
if not IsWOW64
  then
   begin
    SearchRootkit(true, true);
    SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
   end;
 ClearQuarantine;
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\MATAN\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\system.exe','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\MATAN\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\system.exe','32');
 DeleteFile('C:\Windows\system32\Tasks\SystemScript','64');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\startupreg\SystemScript','command');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_CURRENT_USER','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','SystemScript');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run','SystemScript');     
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Your computer will reboot.  After that run another script:


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip'); 
end.
```

You’ll get a *quarantine.zip* in folder where you’ve extracted avz4.zip
Please send *quarantine.zip* via this form

Create a new set of logs of *AVZ* and attach it to your next reply: virusinfo_syscure.zip, virusinfo_syscheck.zip

+ Download *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* and save it on your *Desktop* .Run it (in *Windows Vista/Seven* you should right-click and choose *Run As Administrator*), then press *"Scan"* button and wait for the end of scanning.When it ends log will be saved at the: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt*.Attach this log to your next post.

----------

